# How I can fix my bumper? (pictures after a low speed collision)



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

I was wondering if you could help me identify what's wrong with my bumper and how I can fix it.
It appears that my front bumper is a bit pushed in (left and right side) and the sides of the bumper are sticking out (don't flush anymore with the fenders). Also the bumper shocks seems that were compressed/decompressed during the accident (see photos):
http://s15.photobucket.com/alb...amage/


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: How I can fix my bumper? (Max_Power_75)*

I would start with loosen all the front bumber mounting hardware, as in the two vertical bolts thru the impact absorbers and the three 10mm flange nuts on each fender wing. The impact absorber bolts appear to be holding the bumper too close to the rad and that is bulging the sides out. Having said that, it will be tough to get it perfect again as I suspect the front bumper skin is somewhat distorted now.


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: How I can fix my bumper? (GLS-S4)*

When you say _loosen all the front bumper mounting hardware_ you mean after removing the bumper skin first?
By the way bumper skin doesn't seem distorted at all... it seems to be in perfect condition.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: How I can fix my bumper? (Max_Power_75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Max_Power_75* »_When you say _loosen all the front bumper mounting hardware_ you mean after removing the bumper skin first?


No. The mounting hardware is what hold the entire front bumper assembly onto the vehicle. If you loosen the mounting hardware, you will be able to attempt re-aligning the bumper with the fenders and bottom of headlights.
The skin may be in perfect condition but the plastic supporting structures underneath the skin may be distorted from the impact which may prevent perfect alignment. The metal impact bar may also be bent depending where and how hard it was hit. Don't worry about it until you try aligning the bumper with the body panels and see how that process works out for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: How I can fix my bumper? (GLS-S4)*

Thank you, I'll do that and I'll report my results.
Do you recall by any chance where are the mounting bolts and what size are they?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: How I can fix my bumper? (Max_Power_75)*

Qty 6x 10mm Flange Nuts, three on each side attaching each Fender to the Bumper, reach from underneath with belly pan removed or pull the headlights for easier access. Judging by your pics, you may want new grommets between fender and bumper (25c ea) along with a few new bumper studs (slip in) as it appears the upper ones may be bent / damaged.
plus
Qty 2x Hex Bolts installed upwards and vertically thru each of the two impact absorbers accessible with the lower bumper fog grills removed, look up inside grill opening.
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: How I can fix my bumper? (GLS-S4)*

That's really great info THANKS!!!


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*UPDATE*

so I remove both headlights and looked the bumper support from inside.
Even though at the headlight area the bumper skin is flush with the bumper support plate, as we go toward the middle the bumper skin goes over the bumper support (see the image below to see what I'm saying).
It seems to me that the bumper skin over the bumper support... any idea on how this can be fixed? I'm reading the Bentley manual but doesn't say anything on that...











_Modified by Max_Power_75 at 7:04 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: UPDATE (Max_Power_75)*

My C5 A6 does the same thing so I think it's normal.
I think the metal bumper reinforcement bar shifted from the impact and is now pushed 1/2" or so towards the rad. If you loosen the two vertical bolts attaching the metal bumper bar to the impact absorbers, you should be able to pull the whole assembly outwards and the bumper skin under the headlights will line up better.


----------



## Max_Power_75 (Mar 5, 2009)

*I have good and bad news to report...*

Thank you for your advice GLS-S4
So I did what you said and to my surprise when I loosen up the crossmember from the bumper supports shocks there was indeed some tension there - so I felt the whole thing moving a bit!
When I loosen up the fender bolts I managed to make the passenger side totally flush and the driver's side a bit better (but not 100% perfect).
The biggest issue now is the headlight trim. I put on the passenger side headlight and the contour of the chrome trim is still different than the contour of the headlight (as it shows in the photos a few posts up).








What else I can do next?
Should I remove the crossmember and then try to head up the bumper skin and see if it recovers? Do you think it's the bumper skin or the crossmember that has the problem?
Thanks
Chris


_Modified by Max_Power_75 at 10:01 AM 4-27-2009_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: I have good and bad news to report... (Max_Power_75)*

Assuming fenders and hood are aligned and straight, ensure headlights are aligned with the fenders and hood. For example your passenger headlight is sitting out a tad too far at the turn signal end. Then loosen the two vertical bumper to absorber bolts and pull the bumper outwards until the lower inside corners of the headlights are flush with the bumper chrome trim.


----------

